# Wired2Fish - Lew's Mach II Reel Giveaway



## fender66 (Jun 19, 2017)

*Enter to win a new Mach II baitcasting reel from our TinBoats sponsor, Wired2Fish along with Lew's.*

There is something "reel" special about putting your hands on a piece of cutting edge equipment and feeling the advantages of smooth casting, solid gearing, and a drag system that is second to none. That is the exact feeling you get with the Lew's Mach II baitcasting reel.
We call it good looks with substance and that means solid dependability with power and durability. You can feel the difference from the first cast.
In this giveaway we have teamed with Lew's to give you the chance to feel the Lew's difference for themselves with the Mach II.
We wish we could enter this giveaway!

This giveaway ends July 4th, 2017. 5 winners. Good luck!

https://www.scout.com/outdoors/wired2fish/story/1785148-lew-s-mach-ii-reel-giveaway?

You may enter once per day per email address!


----------



## fender66 (Jun 19, 2017)

I'm in this to win this....

Lew's reels are what it's about!


----------



## Jim (Jun 22, 2017)

I'm thinking about buying this reel. My son expressed interest in learning how to use a baitcaster. This seems like a good fit.


----------



## fender66 (Jun 26, 2017)

Jim said:


> I'm thinking about buying this reel. My son expressed interest in learning how to use a baitcaster. This seems like a good fit.



Can't go wrong with any of the Lews reels. Promise.


----------



## Dennis1022 (Jun 27, 2017)

_I never used a Lew's reel or rod, but I would love to own one!_


----------



## Ttexastom (Jun 27, 2017)

Lews products are way above the competetion.


----------

